

The women with superhuman vision - UrMomReadsHN
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140905-the-women-with-super-human-vision

======
stefanix
You would think a person who sees more shades of colors paints less flashy.

~~~
EliRivers
No I wouldn't. I would think that she sees more, so colours that look the same
to me look different to her. I would expect her painting to be more flashy
because she has to portray more colours and greater ranges. I'd also expect
her to emphasise this, because she's trying to explain to the idiot blind
throwbacks what they can't see :)

